# animated Crypt



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Due to the weather I thought I would never get this done! LOL The inner workings where a Florida Haunters M&T




























Here's a video of it working
Animated Crypt :: AnimatedCryptDayShot.flv video by spiderfreak-photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid245.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Animated%20Crypt/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Animated%20Crypt/AnimatedCryptDayShot


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

The animation is gravy because the crypt is beautiful.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tot13 said:


> The animation is gravy because the crypt is beautiful.


Most definitely. The crypt w/o the animation is a sweet prop. Nice Job!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy %#*@ that's cool! That is one great looking prop. And yeah, the animation is gravy. Mmmmmm, gravy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous crypt, Spider!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Way cool. Love the crypt even if it didn't move. Wow great job. I want to make one that the lid slides sideways some day.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's beautiful workmanship of the crypt, absolutely LOVE it. Animation is but icing on the cake (sorry, gravy is good and all guys but I have a sweet tooth).


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL CRYPT!!!And I agree with above the animation is a bonus.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! Nice work


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like some thing from the Lycan movies. Great Job, if you only had a wolf to go with it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks fantastic. I love her name.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice crypt


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, very well done.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Four words...

B-e-a-utiful!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is too cool


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful detail!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Shweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stunning detail. How big is it overall?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Spider. I love it (and the crypt name). If I had space to store something like that, I'd have it on my list for next year. Maybe I can make a mini version. Are you going to post a how-to?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. That is awesome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Beautifully done - great detail. Waiting for the how-to.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cool, spider! I disagree that the animation is gravy - I prefer frosting!! The crypt is beautifully done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The name is awesome! great work over all! and i love the animation as well!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments, It was actually alot of fun to build, seeing it all come to together with the paint job. The over all dimensions are 55" long x 33 1/2" wide x 27"tall the lid is 57"x38"x2" and if you add the height of the skulls add 4".


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, what a job on that crypt!! I'd love to see a night time video!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a night video, but it is terrible! I have one of those inexpensive cameras that takes video as well.
Well here ya go. WARNING: Strobe light in use! LOL

Animated Crypt :: AnimatedCryptNightShot.flv video by spiderfreak-photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid245.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Animated%20Crypt/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Animated%20Crypt/AnimatedCryptNightShot


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I will be posting a how-to as soon as I get one together.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

*That is gorgeous!* (in a make someone poop their pants, kind of way) I love the color, the detail, the hole thing.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Beatuiful work, Spider. A real work of art.


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

way sweet as everyone has said the crypt alone is cool but man the animation and the strobe with fog is SUPER GRAVY


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Great piece, spider. Looks really authentic.


----------

